# Is a profession needed to move.....



## saffi (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, I have been asking a lot of questions, but what I seem to have noticed is most of you going are either retiring or have a profession for work. Do you have to have a profession or can I just up and move with my hubby and kids to Portugal, find a job and live happily ever after. 

Natasha


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

saffi said:


> Hi, I have been asking a lot of questions, but what I seem to have noticed is most of you going are either retiring or have a profession for work. Do you have to have a profession or can I just up and move with my hubby and kids to Portugal, find a job and live happily ever after.
> 
> Natasha


Hi Natasha 

In a word Yes you can. But it may not be that easy. Consider what skills you have and how can they best be used and can you adapt to life in your chosen area. First the language and do you need to work or can you work self employed?

Peterfc 666?


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Natasha
> 
> In a word Yes you can. But it may not be that easy. Consider what skills you have and how can they best be used and can you adapt to life in your chosen area. First the language and do you need to work or can you work self employed?
> 
> Peterfc 666?


ive asked all the same questions too,,,it seems impossible to get a job unless you are a professional,,or you can find some service to offer the local community it seems its not as easy as it is upping sticks from another country to G.B.:confused2:


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Unemployment rates are very high here, for nationals and non-nationals alike. Certainly, if I were bringing children here, I would be sure of an income source first.

Learning the lingo is important for us all, and possibly more so for someone looking for work and supoorting children as they go to school and are required to learn a new language quickly.

Having said all of that, I am a firm believer that if you want something badly enough, you will find a way of making it happen.

Hold onto your dreams, but plan carefully for making them happen.


----------



## Isola20 (Mar 10, 2010)

Unemployment is a big problem. In many villages in central Portugal, people of working age with young families are conspicuous by their absence, mainly because they've been forced to go to France or even further afield to find jobs. Expats of the same age tend to run their own businesses or work freelance for UK-based companies - but with children involved, the uncertainty that lifestyle brings is not for everyone. I wish you the best of luck, and really hope you find a way to make this work for your family - but you should be aware of the challenges.


----------



## saffi (Apr 7, 2010)

*Thanks Guys,*

This is only the begining, it seems a little harder than I first thought, but it's only the first week of trying, lol xx Hubby is a brick layer so will find out if this a good thing. We are going over in March to look and appartments and jobs, just to get a feel for what lies ahead. Fingers crossed, I really need to get out of here. xx Thanks for all your reply's, this forum is great to find out what really matters. xx


----------



## Isola20 (Mar 10, 2010)

If it's any help, I'm sure much will depend on where in Portugal you choose. There may be more opportunities in the Algarve, for example. But I have a (Portuguese) friend here in Central Portugal and he earns about six euros an hour and only tends to get a day or two's work each week. So best to explore different regions etc.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

diamantelady said:


> it seems its not as easy as it is upping sticks from another country to G.B.:confused2:


Are you sure about that? Showing up in the UK without any 'profession' or the ability to speak English doesn't go down too well there does it ? I would say the chances of getting away with it were much better in Portugal where they are much more welcoming to foreigners than the Brits.

Just like anywhere if you are doing unskilled jobs then you have to accept the rate for the country, many seem to get by on five or six euros an hour but I certainly couldn't !

I do think it takes a while to settle in, learn about the place, develop your own ideas and make your own opportunities - if asked to be honest about how long it takes to do that, I would probably have to say five to ten years but depending on your abilities. So make sure you have reserves in place to survive.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

MrBife said:


> Are you sure about that? Showing up in the UK without any 'profession' or the ability to speak English doesn't go down too well there does it ? I would say the chances of getting away with it were much better in Portugal where they are much more welcoming to foreigners than the Brits.
> 
> Just like anywhere if you are doing unskilled jobs then you have to accept the rate for the country, many seem to get by on five or six euros an hour but I certainly couldn't !
> 
> I do think it takes a while to settle in, learn about the place, develop your own ideas and make your own opportunities - if asked to be honest about how long it takes to do that, I would probably have to say five to ten years but depending on your abilities. So make sure you have reserves in place to survive.


 the main diffrence is in G.B. is if u have nothing there are organisations to apply for every benifit on your behalf u get $,food ,& home & all medical FREE these days every type of employment has an E.U community within it as they all work for less $ hence the reason to leave ?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

What you are saying is correct. There is no financial support system to fall back on here. You are definately on your own if things go pear shaped. This is both good and bad. Good in the sense, that it makes you much more self reliant and you have to get off your backside and find yourself some sort of income. It also rules out bums, moochers, layabouts, freeloaders and welfare scroungers from coming here. Now that is definately good.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> What you are saying is correct as they are all over here getting all the fianancial help and freebies ,,,shame we arnt given same in their country


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I have no idea at all just why it is not a condition of entry for people to show that they have a job already sourced, or at least the financial means to support themselves for a period while they look for work. They should be made to appear somewhere each week and when funds run low obliged to now purchase a one way ticket back home ?

This sort of ridiculous situation would not be tolerated in Australia. No welfare tourists to be found there.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I would think that their countries are delighted to export them !


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I would think that their countries are delighted to export them !


great idea  ,as i think thats why G.B. is in the state its in unfortunatly here illegal`s just dissapear practicaly untraceable especialy the convicted 1`s .


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

When I went for my Residencia in Faro last year, I had to show the woman at the desk that I had the means to support myself. I logged onto my online Irish bank account in the office in Faro and she printed the account summary which she held as evidence. I was very surprised to find myself doing that in a council office, but a part of me has respect for them going to this bother to ensure that residencias are only issued to those with a means of supporting themselves.


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

Catx said:


> When I went for my Residencia in Faro last year, I had to show the woman at the desk that I had the means to support myself. I logged onto my online Irish bank account in the office in Faro and she printed the account summary which she held as evidence. I was very surprised to find myself doing that in a council office, but a part of me has respect for them going to this bother to ensure that residencias are only issued to those with a means of supporting themselves.


  wouldnt that be fab if the goverment got their finger out here it would help the economy & stop all the freeloaders


----------



## acg (Apr 16, 2010)

saffi - Portugal is certainly a safe place to be, as found to be so from my experience, and good for children. There are schools in Lisbon that teach in English as well as Portuguese. That said however, learning the language is going to be to your advantage. Don't look to fall back on Spanish either, the languages are quite different. Good thing is the Portuguese are hospitable, more so than I found in many countries in Europe. As and architect with a current practice, I see bricklayers and labor workers getting around 3-5Eur/hour, six would be on the high end. Things do take time yes, but that is one of the reason's many move here as well, to get a grip on a slower paced lifestyle right? Portugal is not exactly third world, but you should have a good plan before coming here in terms of income. Are you certified to teach English? good luck!


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Working in Portugal*



saffi said:


> Hi, I have been asking a lot of questions, but what I seem to have noticed is most of you going are either retiring or have a profession for work. Do you have to have a profession or can I just up and move with my hubby and kids to Portugal, find a job and live happily ever after.
> 
> Natasha


Well, you can try! It is not easy to find work here though, especially if you don't speak Portuguese fluently - and don't get me started on Portuguese wages. . .


----------



## livinginthesun (Apr 12, 2010)

We are a young family who moved here with a business already set up in england a few savings, but we had to expand the business as my hubby would'nt be working like back in england which we did and we are just about to finish are 2nd year here and loving it. Me and my hubby both work from home some weeks 7 days a week 12 hour days we only do this because we want to stay in this lovely country it's not perfect by any means but when you get a weekend off drive 15km down to praia de rocha beach we would'nt change it for the world. Hope you make the move and become very happy good luck  (not forgeting the chicken chips and wine from the chicken women in silves) lovely!!!!!!


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

What sort of homebased business do you run?

Thanks!


----------



## abrikoska (Oct 4, 2010)

Find a work in every country is very hard, many people find a job with help their frean and relatives...


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

This is true Abrikoska. But many also go to a new country where they have no friends or relatives.


----------

